# Solo / DF64 / G-Iota — beans not catching



## Fat_Ed (May 6, 2020)

[MOVED THREAD TO THIS CHANNEL AS SEEMED MORE APPROPRIATE]

I’ve just gotten my new one of these yokes. I’ve aligned the burrs fairly well with the old marker test and some shims but now, trying to run some beans through it to get it seasoned up, and if I go anywhere close to the espresso range on the dial (let alone the zero point) the beans just kind of sit in the hopper twirling about and not “catching” on the burrs.

If I loosen off and give it a puff on the bellows they start to go through fine.

Am I missing some thing? Is this just a case of seasoning it more?

Can’t find anyone with similar issues on this or any grinder, so any advice would be much appreciated!!!!


----------

